# [SOLVED] Screen refresh when scrolling



## swampydrill (May 19, 2007)

I have just re-installed windows xp. When i use either my mouse / arrows on the keyboard to scroll down a page , the page seems refresh every time you either scroll down or hit the arrow. When i say refresh it is almost like a wave action which starts at the top if scrolling down. I tried it on Internet explorer and Microsoft word so it is not to do with either, i guess because it works with the keyboard and the mouse it rules either of them out which only leaves the monitor and nothing there to change.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Screen refresh when scrolling*

Hi,
Did you reinstall all the drivers for your motherboard and videocard drivers?
Please post your system specs.


----------



## swampydrill (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Screen refresh when scrolling*

I have a folder of drivers which i have reloaded but there is nothing in there under graphics cards, system is an intel pentium 4 3.2 ghz, i think the video card is a nvidia geoforce 6600, is there a program that can detect the type of hardware even if the drivers are not there, i have tried the auto detect from nvida but that doesn't find it.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Screen refresh when scrolling*

You can use Everest (a trial version is available) or PC Wizard 2008 (Free).

http://www.lavalys.com/

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## swampydrill (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Screen refresh when scrolling*

Thanks for your help, PC wizard was very good, it was an Nvidia card and once the driver was installed the screen was good.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Screen refresh when scrolling*

You are welcome. I'm glad it worked out.


----------

